# facebook TIMELINE query..



## Pratik Pawar (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi all.. since the last 2-3 months.. Im confused about the TIMELINE profile..
before starting to use it, I wanted to know from u all..
the advntgs & disadvntgs of TIMELINE (i.e + & - pts)
and also of the previous conventional profile..
which one's better..?
I find 1 gud thing abt TIMELINE is dat we can post a bigger n wider profile pic, besides 1 small pic, which I hav in plenty, but the other features, Im confused..
I hav heard, once u migrate to TIMELINE den u cant revert back to old one.. is dat true?
suggestions..


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 24, 2012)

Pratik Pawar said:


> I hav heard, once u migrate to TIMELINE den u cant revert back to old one.. is dat true?
> suggestions..



No you cant discontinue once you are on time line..



Pratik Pawar said:


> I find 1 gud thing abt TIMELINE is dat we can post a bigger n wider profile pic, besides 1 small pic,



they call it Cover Picture.. (ideally it should display your passion,love,, etc etc)



> the advntgs & disadvntgs of TIMELINE (i.e + & - pts)
> and also of the previous conventional profile..
> which one's better..?



Advantage - it makes the user’s profile page more professional than before 
Disadvantage - most dangerous one - Personal Privacy can be at risk.. It will be the best area for hackers to hack personal information from.So you have to protect it.The facebook timeline will allow users to put their entire life information on the Facebook on the single page.


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 24, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> Advantage - it makes the user’s profile page more professional than before
> Disadvantage - most dangerous one - Personal Privacy can be at risk.. It will be the best area for hackers to hack personal information from.So you have to protect it.The facebook timeline will allow users to put their entire life information on the Facebook on the single page.



Hmm...

Hackers will not seat and scan your timeline 

they have tools to rip that automatically  [ it doesn't matter if u are using timeline or the old profile. ]

Timeline is like showing off your life to everyone you want it to be seen by. [ some contains of the timeline can be made private to your friends only ]


----------



## braindead (Mar 25, 2012)

Advantage: Creative covers( just google "amazing )
Disadvantage: Apart from the cover. it makes your profile pukish. 

ps: all profiles will be forced to changed to timeline soon?


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 2, 2012)

braindead said:


> Advantage: Creative covers( just google "amazing )
> Disadvantage: Apart from the cover. it makes your profile pukish.
> 
> *ps: all profiles will be forced to changed to timeline soon?*



Yes, applicable to fanpages as well.


----------

